# silencers



## shooter tom (Nov 27, 2008)

by how much will putting a silencer on a 17 hmr effect the range of the rifle?

thank you, tom


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

You might be able to silence the blast from the muzzle, but bullet speed of over 1100 fps will create noise that can't be silenced. Only on television are there silenced rifles, and revolvers.
Good news.....If you are shooting at 3000+ fps, your target is dead before the soundwave gets there, so you get the same effect.....it never hears the gun. Plus, you don't have to mess with the feds.
Good luck.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

To answer your question, a suppressor should not alter the range of a bullet. If it does you'll be looking at a baffle strike, not good for you or the can. The effective range of a 17HMR isn't very far anyhow so you should be ok without one. A suppressor isn't going to drop the dB rating down to the point that you think, it'll still sound like a 22LR going off, plus like oldfireguy mentioned you'll have the sonic crack of the bullet anyhow. The whole idea of a suppressor is to mask the origin of the shot.

oldfireguy, :lol: good point!

xdeano


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

are you even legal to have one?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yes, they are legal is several states.

At this time, the following states allow private ownership of removable Silencer / Moderator / Sound Suppressors: AL, AR, AK, AZ, CO, CT, FL, GA, ID, IN, KY, LA, ME, MD,MS, MT, ND, NE, NV, NH, NM, NC, OH, OK, OR, PA, SC, SD, TN, TX, UT, VA, WA,WV, WI, and WY.

Of the sixteen states which do not allow civilian ownership, CA, IA, KS, MA, MO, and MI allow class 3 dealers and class two manufacturers to possess removable Silencer / Moderator / Sound Suppressors.

xdeano


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I've got one. Pain in the *** (and expensive) to apply for and get 4 months. Lots of fun to shoot though.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Just get some 22 Short CB Caps, from a rifle they make less noise than a break open air gun.

My Dept always keeps a couple boxes on hand for those "low profile" pest control issues that crop up from time to time within city limits...

I grew up head shooting cottontails rounds farms in southern Minnesota with this useful little round. If the wind is rustling the trees a little, you can't hear a CB Cap being fired at 30 yards...


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

I know this is an old thread, but since there is information which I want in it, I am bringing it back to the top. I was having a discussion with a friend about silencers. I was under the impression that there were levels which a person had to attain prior to getting/purchasing a silencer. Now let me explain. Above it is mentioned a class 3 dealer license to obtain a silencer. From my understanding there are several levels of application prior to issuance of this license. My buddy was also indicating that some countries have made it manditory to shoot with silencers (Europe?).

On other threads there were several indicating they wouldnt hunt yotes without one. Since I know there is an audience of experience, my question. In ND what does it take to own/purchase a silencer?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

First off it's a Suppressor, not a Silencer - you can't technically get a rifle completely silent. 
It's also not a License, the dealer has the license, you get a tax stamp. 
You can't have a record, felony etc. (clean record). Us Citizen and live in the state in which you're applying for the Stamp.

First you research, research, research, then a little more on which one suits your needs. Then you find a Class3 dealer in the state, i can name a few. Call them up, let them know what you want, give them the money for purchasing the suppressor. The selected MFG that you decide on gets a suppressor made for you, and sends it to your class3 dealer. This is where the paperwork starts for you, once the suppressor is in your class3 dealers hands. Each suppressor comes with a serial number, that number is written on the Form 4. Dealer keeps suppressor in his safe tell the paper work comes back from the ATF approved. You take the Form 4 to your local CLEO and have him sign off on it. You take your Form4 and 2 sets of Finger prints and 2 passport photos and a check for $200. to the BATF. Then it takes about 4-5 months to get the OK and the paperwork back. Once the paperwork (Tax Stamp) gets back to your Class3 dealer, he'll give you a call. Most Dealers will ask for a $100 bucks just to do the paperwork and handling fee. Which isn't bad for the amount it cost them for their license. You get a piece of paper with your picture on it as well as the suppressor serial number and a bunch of other stuff.

Mean while, when you're waiting on your paperwork to get back, you can get your barrel threaded. Some smiths won't thread barrels until you have the paperwork back. Some will. If you tell a smith that you plan on attaching a suppressor he may want the paperwork. If it's just for a flash hider they may not even ask.

Any other questions, just ask.

xdeano


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Good stuff Xdeanne can create or use the 'trust' method as well and avoid some of the steps such as local police 'sign off' etc.A trust can be expensive to create but doesn't have to be since there are simple 'forms' out there to use.
Anyone considering this,as you stated,needs to research the methods of getting one and the types to buy.
A 'google' on the subject will produce the info needed.

Need to add a warning.They are addictive and you need to pay the tax on each one you buy.


----------

